# does this look like mold or avic poop?



## LirvA (Dec 4, 2010)

Not sure if this is mold or poop. What do you guys think? There's some on that vine log thingy and a little on the side on the right.


----------



## LirvA (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh, regarding the moisture, I had just watered a bit. I don't keep it real wet, and I'm not sure but I think there's enough ventilation.

Also, I don't normally just water that side. I was only able to water that side cause my T was on the other side and up against the lid and I couldn't move it.


----------



## RoseT (Dec 4, 2010)

Need a more detail pic but from here its looks like poop.


----------



## LirvA (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm afraid that's about the best I could get with my phone. Doesn't have a macro setting and kinda hard to hold steady. I took like 3 or 4 pics and that's the best one.


----------



## Poxicator (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats classic Avic poo


----------



## curiousme (Dec 4, 2010)

LirvA said:


> Oh, regarding the moisture, I had just watered a bit. I don't keep it real wet, and I'm not sure but I think there's enough ventilation.
> 
> Also, I don't normally just water that side. I was only able to water that side cause my T was on the other side and up against the lid and I couldn't move it.


When you water, you really shouldn't water the wood.  That just invites mold and judging the wood from that picture, I have a feeling it could mold easily.  Aim to just get the substrate and preferably away from the spot where the wood is touching the substrate.

Oh yeah, and that's poo.  No need for a better pic.


----------



## LirvA (Dec 4, 2010)

Never thought I'd say this before, but I'm very happy for the poop!

I do try to just mist the substrate but this time I couldn't really just get substrate cause I couldn't take the lid off cause of my T, I could only open up a litte flap at the top.


----------



## angrychair (Dec 4, 2010)

Poop all the way!


----------



## gmrpnk21 (Dec 12, 2010)

Poop for sure, and I agree about the wood. I actually removed the piece from mine as I noticed blue/green mold growing underneath it. I got the fake tree stup/water bowl thing and it works well. How often do you wipe off the poop? I seem to keep stressing mine out when I take her out to clean the poo, but I don't think it is a good idea to leave it in there, is it? I spray it with distilled water and wipe with a paper towel.


----------



## captmarga (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone use long cotton swabs (like the medical ones) to clean the sides of tanks?  I thought about trying that with some of mine.  My Avicularia sp. (named Mojitoes) won't come out of her enclosure, but doesn't seem too stressed at me opening her cage to feed/water/clean. 

Marga


----------



## Poxicator (Dec 13, 2010)

There's really nothing to worry about with a little mould, especially considering its not mould in your pic. Tarantula do not come from sterile, clean environments, far from it so a little mould is no big deal. Schultz suggests no tarantula have died of mould on them, but to my mind large amounts suggest somethings not quite right, eg. too much moisture and too little ventilation.
You can help with reducing your mould, spider poo, bolus and various other bits left over by introducing springtails and pillbugs into your moist environments, these are your garbage men, working 24/7.
I use a large pair of tweezers and some wet kitchen towel to clean the glass of poo, I don't bother trying to remove it from wood unless its too unsightly when I'll squirt it with water.
Removing all your furnishings for an Avic enclosure is bound to cause stress, they don't like being moved and don't resettle well IME


----------



## GregorSamsa (Dec 13, 2010)

Poop!

I also use tweezers to grip paper towel or piece of cotton for uhm, swabbing the decks, so to speak. My avic is gross-poo everywhere.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

I think this is poop but I wanted to say that you should post more pictures for more details then we'll tell you better.


----------



## DrAce (Dec 14, 2010)

Scrape it a little. If it a) falls apart like a dried powder then it's poop, or b) leaves white stringy threads then it's a fungus.


----------



## cdonivan (Apr 16, 2020)

I have the same question but I’m leaning towards poop too. Any suggestions? It’s the white stuff


----------



## milky (Apr 16, 2020)

It is **


----------



## cdonivan (Apr 16, 2020)

milky said:


> It is **


That was fast and thank you. I figured as much she took down 8 crickets last week

Reactions: Like 1


----------

